
Show HN: Pond.JS – JavaScript assembler/vm - MichaelBurge
https://github.com/MichaelBurge/pond.js
======
MichaelBurge
I wrote this a while back to teach myself Javascript. It's supposed to be
reminiscent of Tierra or Nanopond from the '90s or early 2000s.

I think my instruction set was poorly chosen, because the results aren't as
interesting as those older ones.

